# Alarmmanagement nach ISA 18.2 und NAMUR - Plant Historian AM von iMes Solutions GmbH



## Cirio_iMes (12 September 2014)

*Plant Historian AM - Alarmmanagement* - ist  eine unternehmensweite, zentrale Lösung zur  Langzeitmeldungsarchivierung und -analyse. Die umfangreichen  Analysefunktionen ermöglichen eine strukturierte Vorgehensweise zur  Alarmreduzierung und Anlagenoptimierung. Nachhaltiges Alarmmanagement  entlastet das Anlagenpersonal und gewährleistet die Anlagensicherheit.  Ein systematisches Alarmmanagement mit* Plant Historian AM - Alarmmanagement*  ist sowohl für kleine als auch für große Gewerke gleichermaßen  geeignet. Werksweite Lösungen mit mehr als 300 Servern sind problemlos  realisierbar.​ *Nutzen*



 


Erhöhte Anlagensicherheit 
Reaktionszeitverkürzung durch Alarmierung per SMS, E-Mail oder Telefon 
Unterstützung des Anlagenpersonals durch verlinkte Verfahrensanweisung 
Unterstützung bei der Alarmreduzierung 
Entlastung des Anlagenpersonals 
Benchmarking der Anlage nach *ISA18.2 *und *NAMUR* 
Identifikation von Schlechtfahrweisen 
 Rückkopplung des praktizierten Alarmmanagements 
 unternehmensweite, zentrale Lösung, keine Clientinstallation erforderlich 
 Zentrale Infrastruktur: Geringe Hardware-, Wartungs-, Support- und Lizenzkosten 
 kurze Inbetriebnahme, geringer Einführungs-/Konfigurationsaufwand 
 Intuitive, an die Benutzergruppen angepasste Bedienoberflächen, geringer Schulungsaufwand 
 an beliebige PLS-/SPS-Systeme anbindbar 
 Optimierungsansätze lassen sich frühzeitig und wiederkehrend identifizieren und nachhaltig umsetzten 
Schlüsselfunktion Mensch-Maschine-Schnittstelle 
 

*Funktionen*



 


Alarm & Event (A&E)-Übersicht mit Verlinkung der Verfahrensanweisungen 
A&E-Häufigkeitsauswertung und -verteilung 
Überwachung und Auswertung der A&E-Dauer mit Gantt-Diagrammen 
KPI-Reporting nach *ISA 18.2 *und* NAMUR *(Folge- und Flatteralarme, durchschnittliche 
Alarmrate pro Operator) 
Direkte Alarm- und Eventweiterleitung per SMS, E-Mail, Telefon 
Automatisierte KPI-Reports oder ereignisbezogene  Störungs-Reports 
 Anzeige unterschiedlicher SPS-/PLS-Verbindungen auf einem zentralen A&E-Monitor 
 Visualisierung von anstehenden/alten Störungen 
 Spaltenbezogene Gruppierungs-, Sortierungs- und Filterfunktionen für A&Es 
 Für Userprofil speicherbare Analyse-/Filtereinstellungen von Alarmen und Events 
 
*Technologien*



 


Standardisierte* Schnittstellen* zu SPS/PLS Welt 
OPC-Kopplung für beliebige Leitsysteme/Steuerungen z.B.:

Siemens: Simatic PCS7, S7,  WinCC, Teleperm M 
 Emerson: Delta V 
 Honeywell: Experion, FSC102 
 ABB: Freelance 2000, 800xA, Advant Master, Symphony Maestro UX, 
Contronic P, Contronic E, Operate IT 
Foxboro: I/A Series 
 
 
Zentrale SQL-Datenbank und zentraler Applikationsserver 
Hohe Verfügbarkeit durch Pufferstrukturen und Redundanzen 
Skalierbares System: Hinzufügen neuer PLS/SPS-Serververbindungen 
 

Um den Thema Alarmmanagement auch nachhaltig gerecht werden zu könne bietet die iMes Solutions GmbH diesbezüglich auch einen Workshop an.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (22 August 2019)

Unsere Neuerungen im Bereich Alarmmanagement:

- Auswertung der Alarmhäufigkeit nach Kalenderwochen
- automtaische Weiterleitung von Meldungen & Alarmen in- Schichtbücher oder digitale Erfassungsmasken
- SAP​






Mehr Informationen zum Thema Alarmmanagement und unseren Softwarelösungen finden Sie auf unserer Webseite oder unserem Blog.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (9 März 2020)

Hier geht es zum aktuellen UseCase "Alarmmanagement in der Petrochemie".


----------



## Cirio_iMes (17 August 2020)

Hier ein kurzes Update bzgl. der Ausgangssituation unseres Use Case.
In Summe haben wir mehr als 40 Schnittstellen  - mit über 120.000 Meldungen am Tag - angebunden:

- ABB Symphony
- Foxboro I/A
- sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerungen: 
   - HIMA HiMax
   - Invensys Triconex


----------



## Cirio_iMes (29 Januar 2021)

Unser aktueller Use Case aus dem Bereich Alarmmanagement: Sichere Prozesssteuerung in der chemischen Industrie mit Plant Historian AM—Alarmmanagement



Anbindung von 6 Leitsystemen - u.a.  PCS7, 800xA, ABB Freelance, ABB Symphony sowie Hima HIMAX und Honeywell FSC - und Steuerungen  unterschiedlicher Hersteller mit insgesamt 16 PLS-Konnektierungen 
Berücksichtigung von 40.000 I/Os 
Unternehmensweite, zentrale Lösung 
Multiuser- und Multiprojektfähigkeit, Skalierbarkeit, Mehrsprachigkeit und Prozessleitsystemunabhängigkeit 
Standardisierte (redundante) Schnittstellen zur PLS/SPS-Welt 
Robuste industrielle Software – mit Remotezugang für Wartungs-/Supportmaßnahmen 


Erfahren Sie auf unserer Webseite mehr zum Thema Alarmmanagement, Alarmrationalisierung und MoC.
Weitere Use Cases über den Einsatz von Plant Historian AM in der chemischen und petrochemischen Industrie finden Sie hier.


----------

